# unwanted toolbar



## stefpoo (Jan 29, 2012)

I am on a macbook pro and i stupidly accepted to download a software called Television Fanatic. it has created an unwanted specialised toolbar from the company. i have been searching for hours but i simply cannot figure out how to remove this toolbar. i have tried everything!! PLEEASE help me.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

contact the company for assistance if the below doesn't work ( it should) 
http://support.mindspark.com/customer/portal/articles/82251-uninstalling-your-toolbar

I assume that this is in Safari browser. If so then it is very simple
http://support.mindspark.com/customer/portal/articles/82261-removing-your-toolbar-from-safari



> To remove our software from your Safari browser, please follow the steps outlined below:
> 
> 1. At the top of your browser select Safari from the menu bar.
> 2. Select Preferences from the dropdown menu.
> ...


----------

